# Pannier rack and bag wanted



## Sargent (24 Oct 2012)

Got a Carrera Subway 8 hybrid bike

Am after a Pannier rack and bags to fit it. 

Anyone have anything suitable? Many thanks


----------



## defy-one (24 Oct 2012)

I might sell my decathlon rack and roll top pannier. Can you wait a couple of weeks?
I'm trying a few commutes with a lighter rucksack (netbook v big laptop) and if it works,i will have no need for the rack and panniers


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Oct 2012)

Sargent said:


> Got a Carrera Subway 8 hybrid bike
> 
> Am after a Pannier rack and bags to fit it.
> 
> Anyone have anything suitable? Many thanks


Where are you?


----------



## Sargent (24 Oct 2012)

I'm in Wolverhampton


----------



## Sargent (24 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> I might sell my decathlon rack and roll top pannier. Can you wait a couple of weeks?
> I'm trying a few commutes with a lighter rucksack (netbook v big laptop) and if it works,i will have no need for the rack and panniers


Yeah may be able to if nothing comes up quicker!


----------



## defy-one (24 Oct 2012)

I could drop it off in south coventry,on the A45 if things pan out. You could pick it up from there


----------



## subaqua (25 Oct 2012)

decathlon have . a store in wednesbury, and I can't see the pannier and bag being much cheaper 2nd hand. worth a punt going there i would think.


----------



## monkeylc (28 Oct 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rack.110375/


----------

